# OSX 10.11 El Capitan Compatibility



## baron (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi folks, can anyone share whether or not their version of LR has survived an update to El Cap now that the final release is out there? Specifically interested in LR 5.7 but might be useful to others to know how people are getting on, not much info out there about this.

Cheers


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2015)

Nothing official as yet.  There aren't any known issues with the recent releases, other than an issue reported with LUT monitor profiles (smaller matrix profiles are the workaround and generally recommended anyway).


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 1, 2015)

Seems to work fine, although there is one thing: In my Lightroom CC 2015.1.1 running on El Capitan, there is a new Window > Enter Full Screen command that puts Lightroom into OS X Full Screen mode. It conflicts somewhat with the existing Window > Screen Mode commands in Lightroom. Also, at times, that new Enter Full Screen command takes over the Command+F shortcut for Library > Filter...but not every time (yeah, it's weird). I'm not sure if this is something El Capitan snuck into the Window menu since the Lightroom build number is the same as it is on my other non-El-Capitan Mac, build 1032027 installed by Creative Cloud. I mentioned in in a blog post...can anyone else confirm what I described there?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 1, 2015)

I haven't noticed any issues on the one (of two) Macs that I updated.


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 2, 2015)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Also, at times, that new Enter Full Screen command takes over the Command+F shortcut for Library > Filter...but not every time (yeah, it's weird).


Are you referring to the filter bar that shows up when you press '\' or Command+L?


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 2, 2015)

I've been using LrCC on El Capitan (beta) for several months and haven't had any issues.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 2, 2015)

DGStinner said:


> Are you referring to the filter bar that shows up when you press '\' or Command+L?


Looks like I wrote the wrong command. I meant Library > Find, not Filter. Attached is a picture of the difference I'm seeing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 2, 2015)

There's a known issue with Nikon & Leica tethering.  I'm adding notes here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-and-el-capitan/


----------



## Dave Miller (Oct 2, 2015)

I've not found any problems with CC but there is still time.


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 2, 2015)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Looks like I wrote the wrong command. I meant Library > Find, not Filter. Attached is a picture of the difference I'm seeing.


My Lightroom does not have any keyboard shortcut associated with Library>Find.


----------



## tspear (Oct 2, 2015)

That would be annoying if command F has been taking over by Apple for full screen. One more reason not to upgrade to El Captain, and switch back to Windows. 
This is the find function in almost every application, LightRoom, Word, Excel, Outlook, Mail....

Tim


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 2, 2015)

No big deal. It it is, you should be able to switch it off in the System Preferences.


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 2, 2015)

What's interesting is I just checked my other computer which I upgraded from Yosemite to El Capitan and Library>Find is assigned to Command+F but Enter Full Screen doesn't have a keyboard shortcut.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 2, 2015)

I just upgraded my laptop and Cmd-F is still 'Find' when in the Finder, just like it always was. So in Lightroom, it should not have changed either.

Update: Just tried Lightroom. No change indeed. Cmd-F still invokes the 'Find' command in the Library filter.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 2, 2015)

DGStinner said:


> My Lightroom does not have any keyboard shortcut associated with Library>Find.


That's the thing. Find should have a Command+F shortcut, because it always has before, so if Find has no shortcut go see if Command+F is now under Window > Enter Full Screen, as I highlighted in my screen shot.


JohanElzenga said:


> I just upgraded my laptop and Cmd-F is still 'Find' when in the Finder, just like it always was. So in Lightroom, it should not have changed either.
> Update: Just tried Lightroom. No change indeed. Cmd-F still invokes the 'Find' command in the Library filter.


And this inconsistency between your two reports is why my screen shot says "Sometimes"


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 2, 2015)

Conrad Chavez said:


> That's the thing. Find should have a Command+F shortcut, because it always has before, so if Find has no shortcut go see if Command+F is now under Window > Enter Full Screen, as I highlighted in my screen shot.


Command+F is under Window>Enter Full Screen on my MacBook Air running 11.1 (El Capitan beta) where as my Mac Mini (running regular El Capitan) has Command+F is under Library>Find


----------



## ron.wightman (Oct 4, 2015)

Yes, updated and no issues


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 4, 2015)

DGStinner said:


> Command+F is under Window>Enter Full Screen on my MacBook Air running 11.1 (El Capitan beta) where as my Mac Mini (running regular El Capitan) has Command+F is under Library>Find



OK, so that means Lightroom is not yet compatible with a beta of El Capitan. Big deal. There is still time for Apple (or Adobe) to fix this. And a reminder not to install beta system software on a production machine.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 5, 2015)

DGStinner said:


> Command+F is under Window>Enter Full Screen on my MacBook Air running 11.1 (El Capitan beta) where as my Mac Mini (running regular El Capitan) has Command+F is under Library>Find



As noted earlier, I saw Command+F both present and not present, at different times, next to the Window > Enter Full Screen command in the final 10.11 shipping build of El Capitan, not a beta.

And I found I could repeat it in that final non-beta build. The first time I would start Lightroom (after a reboot for example), Command+F would be attached to Library > Find. If I then launched another application, Command+F would move over to Window > Enter Full Screen.

I'm curious if anyone else can reproduce that. Reboot, start Lightroom, note the shortcut location, start another application, note if shortcut location has changed.

In my case, the application launched after Lightroom could be something as ordinary as System Preferences; that would be enough to change the shortcut location.


----------



## Karayuschij (Oct 5, 2015)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Seems to work fine, although there is one thing: In my Lightroom CC 2015.1.1 running on El Capitan, there is a new Window > Enter Full Screen command that puts Lightroom into OS X Full Screen mode. It conflicts somewhat with the existing Window > Screen Mode commands in Lightroom. Also, at times, that new Enter Full Screen command takes over the Command+F shortcut for Library > Filter...but not every time (yeah, it's weird). I'm not sure if this is something El Capitan snuck into the Window menu since the Lightroom build number is the same as it is on my other non-El-Capitan Mac, build 1032027 installed by Creative Cloud. I mentioned in in a blog post...can anyone else confirm what I described there?


Same here. Now I can no more use cmd F to activate the search text bar :(

Edit: I have just made the update to LR 6.2 and Camera Raw 9.2 and cmd F has turned to behave as expected, but only for a while… then it turned to show the application in full screen mode…………


----------



## maywind (Oct 5, 2015)

*Edit*

I have the same issue. I am using LR CC 2015.1.1 and updated to OS X 10.11 yesterday. LR always runs fullscreen on my external monitor and now, when I open a window, it goes into fullscreen mode too. This happened to me with the publish service dialog in the Library module as well as with the snapshot window in the Develop module.

Depending on other tasks running in parallel, the normal window pops up first, then the (ridiculously colourful) wheel and then the fullscreen window...


----------



## DGStinner (Oct 6, 2015)

Upgraded to 2015.2 and Command+F is now linked to Library>Find.  I've opened several other apps and then reopened Lr and the association remained.


----------



## Karayuschij (Oct 6, 2015)

Lightroom fails to tether nikon cameras under OsX 10.11.
As Nikon Camera Control Pro also fails I think that it is an Apple issue.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 6, 2015)

Karayuschij said:


> Lightroom fails to tether nikon cameras under OsX 10.11.
> As Nikon Camera Control Pro also fails I think that it is an Apple issue.


Not necessarily. This points to a problem in the compatibility of the Nikon SDK with OS X 10.11.  Nikon may need to change this because of efficiencies recognized in 10.11. Or is may mean that Apple has a bug that needs fixing.  If Nikon changes the SDK, then Adobe will need to build a LR update to incorporate the newer version of the SDK.  Stay tuned...


----------



## tspear (Oct 6, 2015)

Cletus,

The bug is caused by Apple. They changed something in the OS, either intentionally or by accident. Now, Apple may have a reason/justification for the change; but depending on root cause of the problem, it will be up to Apple, Nikon/Canon... or Adobe to fix the issue (or ignore it and hope the problem eventually goes away). 
Nikon/Canon/Adobe can either work around the problem if caused by Apple, or they can wait for Apple to fix it, or if an API change, then Nikon/Canon/Adobe will need to implement the new API.

Tim


----------



## baron (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi folks, can anyone share whether or not their version of LR has survived an update to El Cap now that the final release is out there? Specifically interested in LR 5.7 but might be useful to others to know how people are getting on, not much info out there about this.

Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Oct 6, 2015)

tspear said:


> Cletus,
> 
> The bug is caused by Apple. ..


There is no indication that it is a bug. Apple made improvements with OS X 10.11.  Some of those improvements may have broken the Nikon SDK.  If everyone's tethering stops working with 10.11, then it might very well be an Apple problem. AFAIK, this tethering issue only affects Nikon and Leica.


----------



## realspear (Oct 6, 2015)

*Plenty of issues*

I've been having random crashing since installing El Capitan. I am trying the Adobe fix - https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-and-el-capitan---mac-os-10-11.html - but it will take a while to find out if this really works.

I also have had issues with LR claiming the catalog is missing since the EC upgrade. After re-pointing at my main catalog, it's been fine. 

Finally, and most bothersome, the Import screen doesn't sort correctly when importing from a card. It has a random ordering which makes it hard to remove selected files by time. There are no settings anywhere that seem capable of changing the ordering.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 6, 2015)

realspear said:


> Finally, and most bothersome, the Import screen doesn't sort correctly when importing from a card. It has a random ordering which makes it hard to remove selected files by time. There are no settings anywhere that seem capable of changing the ordering.



You can still sort on capture time in the import dialog. It's in the lower left corner.


----------



## realspear (Oct 7, 2015)

It isn't working for me in the import dialog screen. Changing the sort order changes nothing. And it says it is sorted by capture time, so it's definitely not working. It does sort correctly once imported and in the library.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2015)

Are you importing from a camera cable connection or card reader?


----------



## realspear (Oct 8, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Are you importing from a camera cable connection or card reader?



Card reader, both external for CF and SD and in the computer with SD. However, it appears to be a problem with the new LR version. I downgraded and now it's working.


----------



## Ulrich (Oct 9, 2015)

I had the annoying issue with command-f as well. Most of the time LR went to full screen not to Library / find. I just updated to LR 2015.2 and command-f works again as supposed: Library / find!


----------



## Opa (Oct 13, 2015)

Currently running LR 4.4 under 10.7 (Lion). Has anyone updated to 10.11 with LR4? Problems?

Thanks,


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2015)

Opa said:


> Currently running LR 4.4 under 10.7 (Lion). Has anyone updated to 10.11 with LR4? Problems?
> 
> Thanks,


The Odds are against LR4 working with OS X 10.11. Adobe can't even figure out how to may the latest version to LR work reliably with OS X 10.11.  I think Apple needs a bug fix and so does Adobe.   Adobe will not make any more changes to LR 4. So if parts of it are broken with OS X 10.11, they will stay broken and you need to upgrade to LR6.x (when it is safe to do so).


----------



## Opa (Oct 13, 2015)

clee01l said:


> The Odds are against LR4 working with OS X 10.11. Adobe can't even figure out how to may the latest version to LR work reliably with OS X 10.11.  I think Apple needs a bug fix and so does Adobe.   Adobe will not make any more changes to LR 4. So if parts of it are broken with OS X 10.11, they will stay broken and you need to upgrade to LR6.x (when it is safe to do so).


Thanks Cletus. If I were to upgrade I think it'd be to 5.7 (which I've thought of doing) rather than 6.x though I'm not sure that's still possible.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 13, 2015)

Opa said:


> Thanks Cletus. If I were to upgrade I think it'd be to 5.7 (which I've thought of doing) rather than 6.x though I'm not sure that's still possible.


LR5.7 will suffer the same "no longer supported" response from Adobe. It might not work reliably with OS X 10.11 either. 
If it does work you could buy the LR6 upgrade and install LR5.7.1.  However you may run into Licensing issues  with LR5.


----------



## Opa (Oct 13, 2015)

clee01l said:


> LR5.7 will suffer the same "no longer supported" response from Adobe. It might not work reliably with OS X 10.11 either.
> If it does work you could buy the LR6 upgrade and install LR5.7.1.  However you may run into Licensing issues  with LR5.


Nothing like being able to be comfortable with your purchase. 

Given what I've read and conversations with other photogs I certainly don't want to go to 6.2. 6.1 is OK but there seems to be considerable sentiment that 5.7 is the peak version for reliability and workflow. It's too bad Adobe seem so intent recently on alienating their customer base.


----------



## baron (Oct 16, 2015)

If it's any help to anyone I went ahead and upgraded to El Cap (Super Duper clone first) and LR 5.7 seems to be working fine, although I haven't really tested it extensively, not really had the time.


----------



## Opa (Oct 16, 2015)

Just for some completeness. I upgraded to 10.11 on a mac pro with both LR 3.2 and LR 4.4. Both appear to be working fine though I've not spent more than about 15 minutes in 3.2 and maybe a couple of hrs in 4.4


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 21, 2015)

I am currently using 10.10.5 Yosemite and had lots of problems with the initial upgrade to LR CC2015 2.1.   I would like to upgrade my OS to El Cap, but am scared to do it.   I really don't have time for a lot of problems with imports or anything else.   Anyone have any advice.   Yosemite and LR seem to be coexisting right now.


----------



## Anders (Oct 21, 2015)

I have experienced that the preview has disappeared from the Photomerge HDR and Panorama.
It says "Creating HDR", and the blue bar is working its way, and then just gray where the preview used to be.

Lightroom CC2015 on:
Macbook Pro late 2013 Yosemite
Macbook Pro late 2013 El Cap
Macbook Air mid 2011 El Cap


----------



## clee01l (Oct 21, 2015)

jstevensphoto said:


> I am currently using 10.10.5 Yosemite and had lots of problems with the initial upgrade to LR CC2015 2.1.   I would like to upgrade my OS to El Cap, but am scared to do it.   I really don't have time for a lot of problems with imports or anything else.   Anyone have any advice.   Yosemite and LR seem to be coexisting right now.


 OS X 10.11 generally works very well.  I think it is OK to up grade your OS even though it could benefit from its first bug fix version update (10.11.1?) The biggest conflict (especially for dual monitor setups) is the new feature "show/hide menubar". This can be turned off.  

 LR OTOH was released without adequate testing and probably even less testing against OS X 10.11.  You can roll back LR to version 6.1.1/CC2015.1.1.  When you do LR and OS X tolerate each other fairly well.  This is the configuration that I am using currently.


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks clee01!   Think I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Oct 21, 2015)

clee01l said:


> OS X 10.11 generally works very well.  I think it is OK to up grade your OS even though it could benefit from its first bug fix version update (10.11.1?)


That first bug fix update is out this morning, and it is called 10.11.1. I've been downloading it so I don't yet know if it fixes any of the current El Capitan issues with Lightroom, but if anybody wants to try that update is available now. Although it may roll out at other times for various regions of the world, not sure how Apple is doing that.


----------



## wirrah (Oct 22, 2015)

I just installed 10.11 with only one issue. It obviously did a fresh install of /usr/bin which lost my copy of exiftool which installs into that same directory. I use this to edit exif in film scans or where I've used old lenses on my K7.

I know there are plugins out there that use exiftool so it's worth being aware of this.

Greg


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 22, 2015)

Conrad Chavez said:


> That first bug fix update is out this morning, and it is called 10.11.1. I've been downloading it so I don't yet know if it fixes any of the current El Capitan issues with Lightroom, but if anybody wants to try that update is available now. Although it may roll out at other times for various regions of the world, not sure how Apple is doing that.



I installed, reluctantly, 10.11 and then the 10.11.1 update.   Thankfully, most stuff is working fine.   I'm having issues with one of my plug-ins, but I think that is related to the plug-in itself.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2015)

I've installed 10.11.1 now.  Unfortunately it did nothing to help with the inability for LRCC2015.2.1 to shut down properly.  This is still an Adobe bug.  Also it did nothing to fix the dual display secondary display option in LR.  The Second Display in LR always opens on Desktop1.  If it opens full screen, it hides the LR Primary display making the menus unavailable .  

I'm back to 2015.1.1.


----------



## wirrah (Oct 23, 2015)

Installed 10.11.1 with no issues. Still running 6.1.1 though.


----------



## rob211 (Oct 24, 2015)

clee01l said:


> I've installed 10.11.1 now.  Unfortunately it did nothing to help with the inability for LRCC2015.2.1 to shut down properly.  This is still an Adobe bug.  Also it did nothing to fix the dual display secondary display option in LR.  The Second Display in LR always opens on Desktop1.  If it opens full screen, it hides the LR Primary display making the menus unavailable .
> 
> I'm back to 2015.1.1.



Weird. I missed 2015.2 and went straight to 2015.2.1 on 10.11 and 10.11.1 and don't have the shut down issue on my iMac. The full screen and regular second monitor displays show OK but Lr tends to forget the placement from session to session, but works OK once I put it in its place. Perhaps the shut down corruption gets baked into the catalog? Since I never used the crap version and never had the shut down issue perhaps my catalog is still unsullied, so to speak.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2015)

rob211 said:


> Weird. I missed 2015.2 and went straight to 2015.2.1 on 10.11 and 10.11.1 and don't have the shut down issue on my iMac. The full screen and regular second monitor displays show OK but Lr tends to forget the placement from session to session, but works OK once I put it in its place. Perhaps the shut down corruption gets baked into the catalog? Since I never used the crap version and never had the shut down issue perhaps my catalog is still unsullied, so to speak.


Yes, I had another post about the potential for the .2 update  to corrupt catalogs,  I was assured by Victoria and Adobe that no one has ever reported a definite case of catalog corruption caused by the app.    

I will have to amend my earlier report.  After updating to 10.11.1 and reinstalling LRCC 2015.2.1  I had to force quit my instance of LR. Then I reopened and though I have not done any significant work and no new imports, I have been able to exit LR normally 3 or 4 times.  (Fingers crossed.)

 Do you have the OS X option to Automatically Show/hide the menu bar checked?


----------



## baron (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi folks, can anyone share whether or not their version of LR has survived an update to El Cap now that the final release is out there? Specifically interested in LR 5.7 but might be useful to others to know how people are getting on, not much info out there about this.

Cheers


----------



## rob211 (Oct 25, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Do you have the OS X option to Automatically Show/hide the menu bar checked?


No, I hadn't been using that but I'll try it.


----------



## Chasmac (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm using LR 5.7.1 with El Cap 10.11. LR can't find my catalog! Not sure if it's OS or some other program that's doing this. Any suggestions?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 25, 2015)

Chasmac said:


> I'm using LR 5.7.1 with El Cap 10.11. LR can't find my catalog! Not sure if it's OS or some other program that's doing this. Any suggestions?


Welcome to the forum.   There should be no difference LR's behavior when you upgrade the OS.   Can you find your catalog with finder?   If so, double click on the catalog file and this will ope LR.  Once open, you can tell LR in Preferences to always open this catalog.


----------



## IanGains58 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi all. Just thought that I'd ask whether many users of *LR5.7.1* on Mac have upgraded to El Capitan yet, & if LR seems to be working as well as it did on Yosemite ? 
I shoot Canon, but would be interested to hear from Nikon users too, as I have several friends using Nikon.

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 7, 2015)

The main thing to watch out for on El Capitan is tethering Nikon cameras isn't working.  I particularly heard of any other negative reports on 5.7.1 and El Capitan.


----------



## IanGains58 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Victoria. I don't use Liveview I think it is called, & don't use Nikon cameras either so it sounds like it will function OK. I appreciate you posting for me.


----------



## jstevensphoto (Nov 7, 2015)

I tried to upload about 1200 RAW Nikon NEFs last night and LR froze and would not complete the upload.   Had to use Apple Aperture to upload all the shots, store them on my system external drive, then LR would upload from the external.   Took all night to upload and convert the NEFs to DNGs.   If this keeps up, might have to look at another NEF converter or another editor.   I love LR and hate to leave it, but I have to be able to upload my client's photos ASAP.   Anyone else having troubles like this?  I just upgraded to El Capitan and thought everything was ok, buy maybe not.  LR sees my D800 and shows a few previews, but then freezes.   Then I have to force quit LR.   Crazy.


----------



## IanGains58 (Nov 8, 2015)

You don't mention which version of LR or LRCC you are using. Read back through this thread if you are using LR6 or its CC equivalent, as most folk are going back onto the version before the last update, which does have known issues with El Capitan 10.11 and more issues with certain brands of cameras, which includes Nikon.


----------



## jstevensphoto (Nov 8, 2015)

gainsi said:


> You don't mention which version of LR or LRCC you are using. Read back through this thread if you are using LR6 or its CC equivalent, as most folk are going back onto the version before the last update, which does have known issues with El Capitan 10.11 and more issues with certain brands of cameras, which includes Nikon.



I'm using LRCC 2015 2.1 Camera RAW 9.2 and 10.11.1.    I think my problem is the fact that I'm on a Nikon.   Think I will continue to upload my NEFs with Apple Aperture, store the NEFs on my external, then LR will upload them and change them to DNGs.   Takes a while, but I would really rather not go back to a previous LR or operating system.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2015)

jstevensphoto said:


> I'm using LRCC 2015 2.1 Camera RAW 9.2 and 10.11.1.    I think my problem is the fact that I'm on a Nikon.   Think I will continue to upload my NEFs with Apple Aperture, store the NEFs on my external, then LR will upload them and change them to DNGs.   Takes a while, but I would really rather not go back to a previous LR or operating system.


 I have a Nikon D810 and a D800. I am running LRCC2015.2.1 on OS X 10.11.1. My largest camera card is 32GB and I can only get about 400 images per card.  I have no difficulty using LR to import a card full of images on an 8GB dual core MBP.   How are you trying to load 1200 images in one import?  How much free space do you have on your primary disk for working storage?  You need about 100GB.  Your import probably hangs when OS X runs out of working space on the primary drive. 

As has already been noted, LRCC2015.2.1 has issues. OS X 10.11.1 did not fix all the significant issues with ElCapitan either.  Roll back to LRCC2015.1.1 using these instructions How do I roll back to Lightroom 2015.1.1 or Lightroom 6.1.1? And use it until Adobe releases LRCC2015.3.


----------



## dmward (Nov 8, 2015)

I know that Lightroom has an import option to place the files in two locations. I've found it easier to copy files from the card to backup drive, then copy from backup drive to work drive, then import that folder into Lightroom. That may be a way around your problem Never had a problem even with well over 1,000 images in a single folder.


----------

